# Went on another hunt frameless



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Wife was a little slow on the camera  but always fun ... got dinner again!! and sniped a field mouse lol























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't see how you do it. great shooting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice . Dinner with just a band set . Guys are spending money on guns and ammo to do the same .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

lovetosling123 said:


> I don't see how you do it. great shooting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol thanks bud ... just practice a bunch .. then your hand becomes a frame!!! Usually they say your frame has to be part of your hand .. but in this case your frame is your hand lol .. cheers

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treefork said:


> Nice . Dinner with just a band set . Guys are spending money on guns and ammo to do the same .


Yes sir! That's the way I think about it .. might get lost or something sometime and forgot all my frames .. but then remember oh ya I always wear my bracelet ! Lol .. I thunk I'm becoming more accurate with no frame then with one .. strange huh?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Here is the meal my wife made with them .. rabbit and dumplings









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MMMMM,Wabbit! I admire you frameless shooters,never really mastered it myself.got some sore knuckles tho.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skarrd said:


> MMMMM,Wabbit! I admire you frameless shooters,never really mastered it myself.got some sore knuckles tho.


Oh ya nothing like that field chicken haha.. eh it's just the same as any other slingshot.. just take a practice .. and yup in the beginning some sore nuckles lol ... thanks pal!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow a fresh tasty meal with two bands. Family Proudness! :bowdown:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mostho said:


> Wow a fresh tasty meal with two bands. Family Proudness! :bowdown:


Thank you pal ... I appreciate that .. and yup nothing more satisfying

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

question;what type of tubes are you using? I'm thinking I may give this type of shooting a try. thanks.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skarrd said:


> question;what type of tubes are you using? I'm thinking I may give this type of shooting a try. thanks.


Hi.. I am using 1842 tubes from gzk in China

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

alright, appreciate it ,I will give them a try.Thanks


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Good shooting mate and the food looked very nice


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice!
Please which size of tubes and ammo did u use?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

An awesome way to hunt! Way to go buddy!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

James West said:


> Good shooting mate and the food looked very nice


Thank you mate ! Much appreciated .. food was real good! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nice!
> Please which size of tubes and ammo did u use?


Thank you pal! I was using 1842s and some 3/8 steel !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> An awesome way to hunt! Way to go buddy!!


Thank you !! I agree! I sure love small game hunting!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

This thread just answered a question I have been searching an answer for, for a few days. That being you can in fact take rabbit, squirrel, etc shooting frameless. And possibly larger game using an arrow.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh ya !! The power is in the bands .. not the frame .. and to be honest .. I can control and draw back heavier bands frameless thab with a frame. . Thanks for watching bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Amazing as always :- )

wll


----------

